# Does Threadless etc have artists sign agreements?



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone know of THREADLESS, ALLMIGHTYS, TEE-TONIC, DESIGNS BY HUMANS, etc. have artists sign any kind of agreements before printing their shirts, or are the disclaimers and submission info on their site enough?

Thanks!

Campfire


----------



## screamokickkid (Apr 15, 2008)

remember the " do you accept terms and policy" that was basically your contract with them and it specified how they worked.


hope thats helpful


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I thought. I have the same legal jargon on my website (got 5 lawyers in my fmaily, for crying out loud), but meanwhile I keep getting e-mails from artists who want a work for hire agreement, if I choose their designs. 

I guess it does no harm to me or them. They are all rather generic anyway.

Thoughts?


----------

